# Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?



## Kelsen (18. März 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

beim Radeln durch die Villewälder (südlich von Köln, nördlich der Eifel) habe ich immer einige Angler dort sehen können und mir gedacht, dass ich das auch gerne mal machen würde. Ich hab dann spontan den Fischereischein gemacht (diese Woche bestanden und gleich den Schein bei der Gemeinde abgeholt) und bin jetzt in meiner Naivität etwas ratlos, wie ich denn nun am besten das Angeln lerne.

Ich hab nämlich das "kleine" Problem, dass ich noch nie selbst angeln war und auch niemanden kenne, der dem Hobby nachgeht. Was ich allerdings habe, ist eine Spinnrute (2,7m, 10-30g WG) und eine Feederrute (3,6m 150g WG).

Was würdet ihr einem treudoofen Anfänger wie mir raten, der sich jetzt etwas unsicher ist, wie er denn weiter verfahren möchte? Ob ich jetzt letztlich lieber Friedfisch oder Raubfisch angeln möchte, weiß ich selbst noch nicht so recht, möchte aber beides gerne ausprobieren.

Soll ich vielleicht einen der Forellenteiche in der Nähe aufsuchen und hoffen, dass sich einer der Anwesenden meiner erbarmt? Vielleicht wäre das eine gute Möglichkeit, um insbesondere das Landen und die Nachsorge vernünftig zu lernen. Sollte ich besser mal einem der Angelvereine in der Nähe einen Besuch abstatten? Noch eine Option wäre es natürlich, sich eine Tageskarte zu besorgen und an ein Gewässer zu fahren. Ich fürchte aber, das kann bei einem Amateur nur schief gehen...

Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch  Du hast dir die Antworten praktisch ja schon selbst gegeben. Geh raus und probiere verschiedene Dinge einfach aus. Auch einige Vereine bieten mal Schnuppertage an. Da würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## el.Lucio (18. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal hier im Board unter entsprechendem PLZ Bereich Fragen ob wer aus deiner Nähe kommt und dich mal mitnimmt. Forellenpuff kann am Anfang auch ganz ok sein aber allein?#c So ganz allein und ohne Erfahrung kann schon schnell zu Desinteresse am Hobby  führen. Ich weiß ja nicht was es da für Vereine in deiner Nähe gibt aber da kann man auch mal vorbei schauen. Ist halt immer die Frage was die Kosten und ob die jemand aufnehmen.

#h

Da war schon jemand schneller


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Hi, Glückwunsch zu bestanden Prüfung.

Forellenteich halte ich nicht unbedingt für den Kracher, gerade was Umgang und Nachsorge der Fische angeht ist das dort oft weit entfernt von vorbildlich.
Angelverein finde ich da schon besser, wobei man sicherlich auch da (wie überall) Pech haben kann.
Vielleicht bietet sich ja auch jemand hier aus dem Forum an, sich mal über die Schulter schauen zu lassen.
Gerade was das Abhaken lebender Fische angeht ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt jemanden dabei zu haben, der das alles schon mal gemacht hat (und Lösezeug-mäßig ausgestattet ist).

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Nen FoPu finde ich für die allerersten Ausprobier-Erfahrungen echt OK - vorausgesetzt, es geht jemand Erfahrenes mit und begleitet den TE bei den ersten Schritten bzw. zeigt ihm dann auch das waidgerechte Versorgen der Fische usw.

Da reicht ne ganz normale leichte Posenrute mit Wurm, Made oder Mais - genug, um allererste Erfahrungen mit Anschlag, Drill usw. zu sammeln. Je unkomplizierter, desto besser.

Wenn der TE eine echte Angelleidenschaft entwickeln sollte, wird ihm der FoPu nach ner Weile dann wohl ganz von alleine zu langweilig werden.

Dann kann er immer noch in nen Verein rein.

Aber egal, wo er auch starten mag: Das Wichtigste ist IMO die Begleitung durch jemand mit Erfahrung.


----------



## Kelsen (18. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Ich schau dann am besten mal, dass ich wen finde, der mir alles mal zeigen kann. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Bekannter eines Bekannten o.ä.


----------



## Pipboy (19. März 2016)

*AW: Fischerprüfung bestanden – Und jetzt?*

Also ich hab das damals os gelöst: Fischereiprüfung gemacht, 1000 YouTube Videos geschaut zu Montagen und und Zielfischen und so oft es geht losgezogen. Mit kleinen Fischen angefangen (Weißfisch, Forelle, Barsch) und dann immer gesteigert. Bei jedem Angelausflug habe ich die anderen Angler angesprochen und sondiert ob die Lust auf Gesellschaft hatten und schon hatte man viele Leute die einem viel Input gebracht haben. Dazu noch mit ein bis zwei Leuten aus dem AB verabredet.

3 Jahre später würde ich sagen, dass ich bei meinen Gewässern und Zielfischen ein solider Angler bin. Kein Profi. Aber ich weiß Grundlegend was ich tue.


----------

